# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  محبة الوالدين

## فاطمة مجذوب

لأهمية الحبّ في الحياة، وقيمته في سعادة الفرد والأسرة والمجتمع ، اعتبر الاسلام الحبّ قيمة عُليا في رسالته ، وهدفاً سامياً من أهدافه ، يسعى بشتّى الوسائل لتحقيقه ، وتكوينه في النفس البشرية ، وإشاعته في المجتمع ، وبناء الحياة على أساس الحبّ والمودّة . والأسرة هي وحدة بناء المجتمع وهي الأساس والنواة الأولى التي تتكون منها بل تنمو بدايات الإنسان وأحاسيسه ومشاعره .  فالأب والأم هم أساس الأسرة وإن للوالدين مقاماً وشأناً يعجز الإنسان عن ادركه، ومهما جهد القلم في إحصاء فضلهما فإنَّه يبقى قاصراً منحسراً عن تصوير جلالهما وحقّهما على الأبناء، وكيف لا يكون ذلك وهما سبب وجودهم، وعماد حياتهم وركن البقاء لهم.
لقد بذل الوالدان كل ما أمكنهما على المستويين المادي والمعنوي لرعاية أبنائهما وتربيتهم، وتحمّلا في سبيل ذلك أشد المتاعب والصعاب والإرهاق النفسي والجسدي وهذا البذل لا يمكن لشخص أن يعطيه بالمستوى الذي يعطيه الوالدان.
ولهذا فقط اعتبر الإسلام عطاءهما عملاً جليلاً مقدساً استوجبا عليه الشكر وعرفان الجميل وأوجب لهما حقوقاً على الأبناء لم يوجبها لأحد على أحد إطلاقاً، حتى أن الله تعالى قرن طاعتهما والإحسان إليهما بعبادته وتوحيده بشكل مباشر فقال: (وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا) وقال تعالى : (وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لَا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا) { وبالوالدين إحساناً }( أي براً بهما ورحمة لهما ونزولاً عند أمرهما فيما لا يخالف أمر الله تعالى ويوصل إليهما ما يحتاجان إليه ، ولا يؤذيهما البتة وإن كانا كافرين بل يجب عليه الإحسان إليهما ومن الإحسان إليهما أن يدعوهما إلى الإيمان بالرفق واللين ، وكذا إن كانا فاسقين يأمرهما بالمعروف بالرفق ، واللين من غير عنف وإنما عطف بر الوالدين على الأمر بعبادته ، لأن شكر المنعم واجب ، ولله على عبده أعظم النعم لأنه هو الذي خلقه وأوجده بعد العدم فيجب تقديم شكره على شكر ، غيره ثم إن للوالدين على الولد نعمة عظيمة ، لأنهما السبب في كون الولد ووجوده ثم إن لهما عليه حق التربية أيضاً فيجب شكرهما ثانياً)   

ولأن الفضل على الإنسان بعد الله هو للوالدين، والشكر على الرعاية والعطاء يكون لهما بعد شكر الله وحمده، (وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ) . يقول تعالـى ذكره: وأمرنا الإنسان ببرّ والديه حَمَلَتْهُ أُمّهُ وَهْنا عَلـى وَهْنٍ يقول: ضعفـا علـى ضعف, وشدّة علـى شدّة وَفِصَالُهُ فِـي عامَيْنِ يقول: وفطامه فـي انقضاء عامين. وقوله: أنِ اشْكُرْ لـي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ يقول: وعهدنا إلـيه أن اشكر لـي علـى نعمي علـيك, ولوالديك تربـيتهما إياك, وعلاجهما فـيك ما عالـجا من الـمشقة حتـى استـحكم قواك. وقوله: إلـيّ الـمَصِيرُ يقول: إلـى الله مصيرك أيها الإنسان, وهو سائلك عما كان من شكرك له علـى نعمه علـيك, وعما كان من شكرك لوالديك, وبرّك بهما علـى ما لقـيا منك من العناء والـمشقة فـي حال طفولـيتك وصبـاك, وما اصطنعا إلـيك فـي برّهما بك, وتـحننهما علـيك. 
وقد اعتبر القرآن العقوق للوالدين والخروج عن طاعتهما ومرضاتهما معصية وتجبراً حيث جاء ذكر يحيى ابن زكريا بالقول:( وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا) . {وبرًا بوالديه} : لطيفًا بهما محسنًا إليهما ، {ولم يكن جبارًا عصيًّا} ؛ متكبرًا عاقًا ، فالجبّار : هو المتكبر ، لأنه يجبر الناس على أخلاقه. وقيل : من لا يقبل النصيحة ، أو عاصيًا الله تعالى. 
 فلنقف قليلاَ مع توجيهات الكتاب العزيز في المعاملة مع الوالدين. 
يقول الله تعالى:( وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا فَلَا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلَا تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُلْ لَهُمَا قَوْلًا كَرِيمًا . وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُلْ رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا) . 
والرابطة الأولى بعد رابطة العقيدة , هي رابطة الأسرة , ومن ثم يربط السياق بر الوالدين بعبادة الله , إعلانا لقيمة هذا البر عند الله: بهذه العبارات الندية , والصور الموحية , يستجيش القرآن الكريم وجدان البر والرحمة في قلوب الأبناء . ذلك أن الحياة وهي مندفعة في طريقها بالأحياء , توجه اهتمامهم القوي إلى الأمام . إلى الذرية . إلى الناشئة الجديدة . إلى الجيل المقبل . وقلما توجه اهتمامهم إلى الوراء . إلى الأبوة . إلى الحياة المولية . إلى الجيل الذاهب ! ومن ثم تحتاج البنوة إلى استجاشة وجدانها بقوة لتنعطف إلى الخلف , وتتلفت إلى الآباء والأمهات . إن الوالدين يندفعان بالفطرة إلى رعاية الأولاد . إلى التضحية بكل شيء حتى بالذات . وكما تمتص النابتة الخضراء كل غذاء في الحبة فإذا هي فتات , ويمتص الفرخ كل غذاء في البيضة فإذا هي قشر ; كذلك يمتص الأولاد كل رحيق وكل عافية وكل جهد وكل اهتمام من الوالدين فإذا هما شيخوخة فانية - إن أمهلهما الأجل - وهما مع ذلك سعيدان ! فأما الأولاد فسرعان ما ينسون هذا كله , ويندفعون بدروهم إلى الأمام . إلى الزوجات والذرية . . وهكذا تندفع الحياة . ومن ثم لا يحتاج الآباء إلى توصية بالأبناء . إنما يحتاج هؤلاء إلى استجاشة وجدانهم بقوة ليذكروا واجب الجيل الذي أنفق رحيقه كله حتى أدركه الجفاف, وهنا يجيء الأمر بالإحسان إلى الوالدين في صورة قضاء من الله يحمل معنى الأمر المؤكد , بعد الأمر المؤكد بعبادة الله . 
{ إحسانا } بلفظ التنكير والتنكير يدل على التعظيم ، والمعنى : وقضى ربك أن تحسنوا إلى الوالدين إحساناً عظيماً كاملاً ، وذلك لأنه لما كان إحسانهما إليك قد بلغ الغاية العظيمة وجب أن يكون إحسانك إليهما كذلك ، ثم على جميع التقديرات فلا تحصل المكافأة ، لأن إنعامهما عليك كان على سبيل الابتداء ، وفي الأمثال المشهورة أن البادي بالبر لا يكافأ . 
أن الاشتغال بشكر المنعم واجب ، ثم المنعم الحقيقي هو الخالق سبحانه وتعالى . وقد يكون أحد من المخلوقين منعماً عليك ، وشكره أيضاً واجب لقوله عليه السلام : « من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله » وليس لأحد من الخلائق نعمة على الإنسان مثل ما للوالدين وتقريره من وجوه : أحدها : أن الولد قطعة من الوالدين ، قال عليه السلام : « فاطمة بضعة مني » وثانيها : أن شفقة الأبوين على الولد عظيمة وجدهما في إيصال الخير إلى الولد كالأمر الطبيعي واحترازهما عن إيصال الضرر إليه كالأمر الطبيعي ، ومتى كانت الدواعي إلى إيصال الخير متوفرة ، والصوارف عنه زائلة لا جرم كثر إيصال الخير ، فوجب أن تكون نعم الوالدين على الولد كثيرة أكثر من كل نعمة تصل من إنسان إلى إنسان . وثالثها : أن الإنسان حال ما يكون في غاية الضعف ونهاية العجز ، يكون في إنعام الأبوين فأصناف نعمهما في ذلك الوقت واصلة إليه ، وأصناف رحمة ذلك الولد واصلة إلى الوالدين في ذلك الوقت ، ومن المعلوم أن الإنعام إذا كان واقعاً على هذا الوجه كان موقعه عظيماً . ورابعها : أن إيصال الخير إلى الغير قد يكون لداعية إيصال الخير إليه وقد يمتزج بهذا الغرض سائر الأغراض ، وإيصال الخير إلى الولد ليس لهذا الغرض فقط . فكان الإنعام فيه أتم وأكمل ، فثبت أنه ليس لأحد من المخلوقين نعمة على غيره مثل ما للوالدين على الولد ، فبدأ الله تعالى بشكر نعمة الخالق وهو قوله : { وقضى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إياه } ثم أردفه بشكر نعمة الوالدين وهو قوله : { وبالوالدين إحسانا } والسبب فيه ما بينا أن أعظم النعم بعد إنعام الإله الخالق نعمة الوالدين . 
قوله تعالى: { إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا} خصّ حالة الكبر لأنها الحالة التي يحتاجان فيها إلى بِرّه لتغيّر الحال عليهما بالضّعف والكبر؛ فألزم في هذه الحالة من مراعاة أحوالهما أكثر مما ألزمه من قبل، لأنهما في هذه الحالة قد صارا كَلاًّ عليه، فيحتاجان أن يَلِيَ منهما في الكبر ما كان يحتاج في صغره أن يلِيَا منه؛ فلذلك خصّ هذه الحالة بالذكر. وأيضاً فطول المكث للمرء يوجب الاستثقال للمرء عادة ويحصل الملل ويكثر الضجر فيظهر غضبه على أبويه وتنتفخ لهما أوداجه، ويستطيل عليهما بدالّة البنوّة وقلّة الديانة، وأقلّ المكروه ما يظهره بتنفسه المتردَّد من الضجر. وقد أمر أن يقابلهما بالقول الموصوف بالكرامة، وهو السالم عن كل عيب فقال: «فَلاَ تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُلْ لَهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً».  فعن أبي هريرة  قال قال رسول الله : «رَغِمَ أنْفُه رغم أنفه رغم أنفه» قيل: مَن يا رسول الله؟ قال: «مَن أدرك والديه عند الكبر أحدهما أو كلَيْهما ثم لم يدخل الجنة» . وعن أبي هريرة  عن النبيّ  قال:
«رَغِم أنف رجل ذُكرت عنده فلم يصلّ عليّ. رَغِمَ أنفُ رجل أدرك أبويه عند الكبر أو أحدَهما فلم يدخلاه الجنة. ورغم أنف رجل دخل عليه رمضان ثم نسلخ قبل أن يُغفر له» .  فالسعيد الذي يبادر اغتنام فرصة بِرّهما لئلا تفوته بموتهما فيندم على ذلك. والشقيّ من عقّهما، لا سيما من بلغه الأمر ببرّهما. 

 {فلا تقلْ لهما أُفٍّ} أي : فلا تضجر فيما يستقذر منهما ويستثقل من مؤنتهما ، ولا تنطق بأدنى كلمة توجعهما ، فأحرى ألا يقول لهما ما فوق ذلك. فالنهي عن ذلك يدل على المنع من سائر أنواع الإيذاء ؛ قياسًا بطريق الأخرى. وقال في الإحياء : الأُفّ : وسخ الظفر ، والتف : وسخ الأذن ، أي : لا تصفهما بما تحت الظفر من الوسخ ، فأحرى غيره ، وقيل : لا تتأذّ بهما كما يتأذى بما تحت الظفر. هـ. 
{وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا} النَّهْر: الزجر والغِلظة. {وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً} أي لَيِّناً لطيفاً، مثل: يا أبتاه ويا أمّاه، من غير أن يسميهما أو يُكَنِّيهما؛ قاله عطاء. وقال أبو الهدّاج التُّجِيبيّ: قلت لسعيد بن المسيّب كلّ ما في القرآن من برّ الوالدين قد عرفته إلا قول: {وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً}  ما هذا القول الكريم؟ قال ابن المسيّب: قولُ العبد المذنب للسيد الفَظّ الغليظ. قوله تعالى: {وَ خْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ  لذُّلِّ مِنَ لرَّحْمَةِ} هذه استعارة في الشفقة والرحمة بهما والتذلل لهما تذلّل الرعية للأمير والعبيد للسادة؛ كما أشار إليه سعيد بن المسيّب. وضَربَ خَفْضَ الجناح ونصبه مثلاً لجناح الطائر حين ينتصب بجناحه لولده. والذل: هو اللين. فينبغي بحكم هذه الآية أن يجعل الإنسان نفسه مع أبويه في خير ذِلة، في أقواله وسكناته ونظره، ولا يُحِدّ إليهما بصره فإن تلك هي نظرة الغاضب.   . {وقل ربِّ ارحمهما} أي : وادع الله أن يرحمهما برحمته الباقية ، ولا تكتف برحمتك الفانية ، وإن كانا كافرين ؛ لأن من الرحمة أن يهديهما للإسلام ، فقل اللهم ارحمهما {كما ربياني صغيرًا} أي : رحمة مثل رحمتهما عليّ وتربيتهما وإرشادهما لي في صغري ، وفاء بعهدك للراحمين. فالكاف في محل نصب ؛ على أنه نعت لمصدر محذوف ، أي : رحمة مثل تربيتهما ، أو مثل رحمتهما لي ، على أن التربية رحمة. ويجوز أن يكون لهما الرحمة والتربية معًا ، وقد ذكر أحدهما في أحد الجانبين والآخر في الآخر ، كما يلوح له التعرض لعنوان الربوبية ، كأنه قيل : رب ارحمهما ، ورَبِّهِمَا كما ربياني صغيرا. ويجوز أن يكون الكاف للتعليل ، كقوله : {وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُمْ} . ولقد بالغ الحق تعالى في التوصية بالوالدين ؛ حيث شفع الإحسان إليهما بتوحيده سبحانه ، ونظمهما في سلك القضاء بعبادته ، ثم ضيق في برهما حتى لم يُرخص في أدنى كلمة تتفلت من المتضجر ، وختمها بأن جعل رحمته التي وسعت كلَّ شيء مشبهة بتربيتهما. وعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " رِضَا اللهِ في الوَالِدَين ، وَسَخَطُهُ في سَخَطِهِمَا " ورُوي : أن رجلاً قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن أبَويَّ بَلَغَا مِنْ الكِبَر إلى أنِّي ألي منهما ما وَلَيَا مِنِّي في الصغر ، فهل قضيتهما حقهما ؟ قال : " لا ؛ فإنهما كانا يفعلان ذلك وهما يحبان بقاءك ، وأنت تفعل ذلك وأنت تريد موتهما " ومن تمام برهما : زيارتهما بعد موتهما ، والدعاء لهما ، والتصدق عليهما ، ففي الحديث : " إنما الميت في قبره كالغريق ، ينتظر دعوة تلحقه من ابنه أو أخيه أو صديقه ، فإذا لحقته كانت أحب إليه من الدنيا وما فيها " وروى مالك في الموطأ عن سعيد بن المسيب أنه قال : (كان يقال : إن الرجل ليرفع بدعاء ولده من بعده ، وأشار بيده نحو السماء) ، وهو مرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من طريق أبي هريرة قال : " إن الله ليرفع العبد الدرجة ، فيقول : يا رب ، أنَّى لي بها ؟ ! فيقول : باستغفار ابنك لك " ، وسأل رجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل بقي من بر أبويَّ شيء أبرهما به ، بعد موتهما ؟ فقال : " نعم... الصلاة عليهما - أي : الترحم والاستغفار لهما - ، وإنفاذ عهدهما من بعدهما ، وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما ، وإكرام صديقهما ". قال تعالى : {ربكم أعلمُ بما في نفوسكم} من قصد البر إليهما ، واعتقاد ما يجب لهما من التوقير. وكأنه تهديد على أن يُضمر لهما كراهة واستثقالاً ، {إِن تكونوا صالحين} ؛ قاصدين للصلاح ، أو طائعين لله ، {فإِنه كان للأوابين} : التوابين ، أو الرجّاعين إلى طاعته ، {غفورًا} لما فرط منهم عند حرج الصدر ؛ من إذاية ظاهرة أو باطنة ، أو تقصير في حقهما. ويجوز أن يكون عامًا لكل تائب ، ويندرج فيه الجاني على أبويه اندراجًا أوليًا. والله تعالى أعلم.  
قال تعالى: (وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَانًا حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهًا وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْرًا حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ)  
ثم عدد تعالى على الأبناء منن الأمهات وذكر الأم في هذه الآية في أربع مراتب ، والأب في واحدة ، جمعهما الذكر في قوله : { بوالديه } ، ثم ذكر الحمل للأم ثم الوضع لها ثم الرضاع الذي عبر عنه بالفصال ، فهذا يناسب ما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين جعل للأم ثلاثة أرباع البر ، والربع للأب ، وذلك إذ قال له رجل : يا رسول الله من أبر؟ « قال : أمك ، قال ثم من؟ قال : ثم أمك ، قال ثم من؟ قال : ثم أمك ، قال ثم من؟ قال : أباك » وقوله : { كرهاً } معناه في ثاني استمرار الحمل حين تتوقع حوادثه ، ويحتمل أن يريد في وقت الحمل ، إذ لا تدبير لها في حمله ولا تركه ، وقال مجاهد والحسن وقتادة : المعنى حملته مشقة ووضعته مشقة.  
لقد ذهبت السنون بالكثير من المحاسن الإنسانية التي كانت مقدسات يتباهى بها الإنسان المسلم ومن أعظم تلك المقدسات طاعة الآباء والأمهات.  فقد كان إنسان الماضي يتفانى ويذهب فداء لأبويه بل تذهب روحه ولا تصيب أحد والديه شوكة,, والآن وبعد هذا التقدم الكبير وهذه الحضارة الزائلة صار بر الوالدين شيئاً من الماضي الذي يجب أن ينسى, إن ما نسمعه بين فينة وأخرى من تعرض أحد الوالدين لعقوق وتجاهل لم يعد من الأمور الشاذة والنادرة الحصول بل صرنا نسمع ونقرأ عن مثل ذلك يومياً (بدون مبالغة) حتى إن بر الوالدين واحترامهما أصبح في أحيان كثيرة من النوادر,, وإن التجاوزات التي تحدث بحقهما تجاوزت حدها ولم تقف عند حدود كلمة (أُفٍ) والتي نهانا عنها الحق سبحانه وعن التفوه بها بل تجاوزتها. وانتهى المطاف ببعض والدينا إلى دور المسنين هرباً من جور الأبناء وظلمهم لآبائهم تلك الدور التي بدأت في الغرب ثم وبكل أسف زحفت لا إلى عالمنا العربي والإسلامي فحسب بل وإلى ديارنا أي والله ديارنا حينما يضيق أبناء الأب الطاعن في السن أو الأم الطاعنة في السن فينقل الأب إلى بيت يؤويه وأمثاله وتنقل الأم إلى بيت يؤويها وأمثالها حتى يرحمهما الموت,, فهل كان عندنا قبل ثلاثة عقود من الزمن بل عقدين بيوت مسنين أو مجرد سمعنا بها,, الذي نعرفه ويعرفه كل واحد منا أن البيت الواحد يعيش فيه ثلاثة أجيال ينظم الأذان نومها ويقظتها !! وكنا نحس بمعنى الحديث الشريف (ليس منا من لم يوقر كبيرنا ويرحم صغيرنا ويعرف لعالمنا حقه),,!كان بر الوالدين يلي عبادة الله! وكان التماس دعائهما أملاً كبيراً، أما في هذا العصر الذي انقلبت فيه الموازين والعياذ بالله فخير للوالدين أو أحدهما ترك البيت للابن العاق يسعد فيه وزوجه وقضاء بقية العمر في دور المسنين.
فالسعيد السعيد من وفق بعد تقوى الله عز وجل لبر والديه – أحياءً وأمواتاً – والإحسان إليهما، وفي البر منجاة من مصائب الدنيا بل هو سبب تفريج الكروب وذهاب الهم والحزن كما ورد في شأن نجاة أصحاب الغار، وكان أحدهم باراً بوالديه يقدمهما على زوجته وأولاده. ومن البر الإنفاق عليهما عند الحاجة، قال تعالى: (قُلْ مَا أَنفَقْتُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِلْوَالِدَيْ  نِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ ) .  والشقي التعيس من عقَّ والديه وعصاهما وأساء إليهما ولم يرع حقوقهما، فبر الوالدين سبب من أسباب دخول الجنة.  فيا سعادة البارين بوالديهم، ويا تعاسة العاقين لهما ومن فضل الله علينا ورحمته بنا فإن بر الوالدين لا ينقطع بموتهما، وإنما يستمر بالدعاء والاستغفار والتصدق لهما، وبصلة أقاربهما وأرحامهما، وبصدق التوبة والندم على ما مضى من تقصير، فإن فاتنا برهما أوأحدهما أحياء فلا يفتنا استدراك ما يمكن استدراكه وتحصيل ما يمكن تحصيله، قبل أن يُحال بيننا وبين ما نشتهي، حين تأتينا المنون، وتبلغ الروح الحلقوم، ورضا الرب في رضا الوالدين: عن عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما عن النبي  قال:( رضا الرب في رضا الوالدين، وسخط الرب في سخط الوالدين)  

ويعتبر التعدي على حرمتهما حراماً ، وهنا لابُدَّ من التنبيه على أن القرآن الكريم وفي العديد من آياته يؤكد على الأولاد بضرورة الإحسان إلى الآباء ، أما الآباء فلا يؤكد عليهم الاهتمام بأبنائهم إلا نادراً ، وفي حالات غير عادية ، كأن لا يقتلوا أولادهم خشية الإملاق . فيكتفي بالتأكيد على أن الأولاد زينة ومتعة ، وموضع فتنة وإغراء للوالدين ، ولم يذكرهم إلا مقرونين بالمال ، وفي موضع التفاخر .وبنظرة أعمق جعل الإحسان إلى الوالدين المظهر الاجتماعي للعبادة الحقة ، وكل تفكيك بين العبادة ومظهرها الاجتماعي ، بالإساءة إلى الوالدين على وجه الخصوص ، ولو بكلمة ( أُفٍّ ) ، يعني إفسادا للعبادة كما تفسد قطرة الخل العسل.

----------

